# Murphy - Media Room



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well after using the media room for a storage space for almost 5 years I am almost finished. Last week I cleaned out all the boxes and such. Let the wife pick out some new living room furniture (which I got an extra piece of and an old chair to use!). Got the projector and screen delivered last week too!

Once I had installed everything I discovered that the touch up paint was dried up. Well as you can see the Home Depot color match was.....not - after it dried. Will have to find the exact color from the orig. manuf. I think it is due to the type of flat paint and not so much the actual hue. Anyhow, with the lights off it's a perfect color match!

Still have some tidying up of wires and have to finish calibrating the projector. What a great Christmas present!


Screen view from right:
View attachment screen view from right.pdf


Screen view from left:
View attachment screen view from left.pdf


Rear view from right:
View attachment rear view from right.pdf


Rear view from left:
View attachment rear view from left.pdf



Suggestions and creative comments welcome.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The images from Flickr were not showing up and also giving a warning that they might be harmful to your computer, so I deleted those links and placed your PDF file links into the post. 

If you use our image gallery, you will be able to actually show your image in the post instead of links.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Sonnie. My 1st post w/pics.


----------

